# Bought a Stihl 261. Did I make a mistake?



## sensor419 (Sep 2, 2011)

I had read a lot of positive comments here about the Stihl 261 and liked the looks of it at the dealer so I went ahead and bought one ($515 out the door). Today I have read some comments here on AS about Stihl doing some cost savings on parts (like cylinders) that may have lowered the quality/durability of their saws. Did I make a mistake buying the 261? I could have gotten a Dolmar 5105 for $419 from a local dealer. I was just worried about lack of Dolmar dealers and wondering if the local dealer would be carrying Dolmar for the long run. What do you all think?


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok point blank the hub bub on the net blows EVERYTHING out of proportion!

I've sold several MS261's and nothing but positive reviews. 

If they indeed lowered the standards vital components, dealers like myself would be seeing 
large failure rates. But we don't, my shop sells 500 or so units a year, and I do less than 
15 warranty claims a year. And that includes warranties on units we didn't sell.

In Stihl's world when over .5% of all units produced have had similar warranty issue 
a recall is usually issued. The typical warranty failure rate is around .1% of all units produced. 

Run the saw if it does the work you want it to, and you like the saw don't get your panties
in a bunch. If it fails to meet your expectations then you may have bought the wrong saw.


----------



## JustinM (Sep 2, 2011)

sensor419 said:


> I had read a lot of positive comments here about the Stihl 261 and liked the looks of it at the dealer so I went ahead and bought one ($515 out the door). Today I have read some comments here on AS about Stihl doing some cost savings on parts (like cylinders) that may have lowered the quality/durability of their saws. Did I make a mistake buying the 261? I could have gotten a Dolmar 5105 for $419 from a local dealer. I was just worried about lack of Dolmar dealers and wondering if the local dealer would be carrying Dolmar for the long run. What do you all think?


 
I dont think you made a mistake, no.

I havent run a 261 extensively, but it seems like a very strong runner & I know there are many on here who would say its the best in its class. Seems to have the most grunt of any 50cc saw. 

The concern over Stihl using less high quality pistons I *think* is mostly in their lower end saws. I have not ripped apart any of the newer saws but I dont believe they have had substantial drops in quality (although I admit I may be wrong). 


The Dolmar product is probably my favourite but I will openly admit I am biased & its a personal call at this point. I dont think the extra $100 should be looked at as money lost - if you ever decide to re-sell, you should find the stihl product holds its value better anyway.


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 2, 2011)

Actually IMO, he has a point in that Stihl quit going with the Mahle P/C in favor of their own, which is not a bad thing that i know of. I think they have an Italian cylinder on them now. These are the high end saws i am referring to. To that end it has been discussed on AS before and IMO people did feel it was a step in the wrong direction for Stihl to get away from the Mahle P/C. But thats just opinions. I'm sure the Stihl cylinders are just fine. But like people have said before on AS, even the nice Italian P/C Stihl are using now, still arent Mahle. So, take that for what it's worth. Basically opinion. But....for all I know Stihl may very well be using Mahle again.


----------



## sensor419 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the responses and my panties are not in a wad...haha. Just when you read things here on AS it starts you wondering what is right and so I wanted to get some feedback. I have experienced how Stihls can hold their value. Sold my very well taken care of 026 Pro for only $75 less than what I paid for it 13 years ago. So the new 261 did not cost too much extra.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Sep 2, 2011)

sensor419 said:


> Did I make a mistake?


 

Yeah, you didn't buy a 346. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sensor419 (Sep 2, 2011)

I thought about the 346 (same price as 261 here) when I was looking but several comments on AS said the 261 has more torque and thus would be a better general use saw, so I got the 261.


----------



## indiansprings (Sep 2, 2011)

Sensor, quit reading the bs on here. Our saws make a good portion of our living in the fall thru spring. I own a 346xpne it is a great saw, but I'll take a 261 over it any day for our work in the firewood business.
I've run saws for well over 35 years, about every brand and lots of different models, IMHO the 261 is as good as any saw I've ever run, it's build quality is solid as a rock. I'm been blesses in the fact I can afford to buy any saw that I desire, with that said I'll be buying another 261 this fall for use in our firewood business. Don't second guess yourself, a 346 will not do anything a 261 can't lol. For years the 346 was the best 50cc saw on the market and has a huge following, deservedly so, but if some would take their brand blinders off and run a 261 for any reasonable lenght of time they would see that the 261 (depending on the user) some additional positives. Every model of saw on here has it's cheerleaders. I've been as big as 346 cheerleader as anyone, take nothing away from it, but imho Stihl raised the 50cc bar with the 261. If the truth were know I say about 85-90 percent of the guys on here could do all their wood cutting with a 261. Remember this is an enthusiast site and it take a modded 70cc -90cc saw to cut firewood, nothing wrong with that at all, got one myself, just remember most of us on here are chainsaw addicts with a monthly need for a bigger meaner faster saw. 

Enjoy your 261, with good mix and a little tlc you'll be cutting wood with it 30 years from now, like me and my little 028.


----------



## ironman_gq (Sep 2, 2011)

Definately not a mistake. Just make sure you use fresh non-ethanol fuel and the right oil and that saw will only get better for the first 10-20 tanks as it breaks in, then it should last till your kids are old and gray then the grand kids can use it


----------



## sensor419 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the great feedback. Sounds like I did OK with the 261. Now I will go cut some wood with it!


----------



## RAMROD48 (Sep 2, 2011)

Actually you made a terrible decision, please ship the saw to me so that you can back on the right path in life...

I have to agree with Indiansprings when he says 90% of the guys could cut all their wood with a MS261...

I was skeptical at first, but gave that little saw a chance and its the saw I grab first for most jobs now...what a little sweetheart of a saw...

I think you will be more than happy with your choice!


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 2, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Yeah, you didn't buy a 346. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Yes, definately!


----------



## justtools (Sep 2, 2011)

sensor419 said:


> Thanks for the great feedback. Sounds like I did OK with the 261. Now I will go cut some wood with it!


 

You did Great. Think of it this way. If their was a better 50cc saw, Stihl would be building it.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 2, 2011)

Should of got a 346xp, but the 261 will cut wood.


----------



## JustinM (Sep 2, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> If the truth were know I say about 85-90 percent of the guys on here could do all their wood cutting with a 261. Remember this is an enthusiast


 
this is actually probably very true.


----------



## struggle (Sep 2, 2011)

The only mistake you can make now is not retuning it:msp_w00t:

Start searching for carb adjusting on the 261 and then you will be good to go if you are of the mechanical mind to do so.

Mine is awesome to run and the few that have run it don't want to put it down


----------



## porsche965 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Ms261*

Good Price, Good saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 2, 2011)

You bought one of the very best 50cc saws money can buy. The only thing wrong with them is they are usually too lean from the factory. My dealer just had to replace the topend on one. The piston was all scored up and part of the exhaust skirt had actually broken away. Make sure you get it richened up ASAP!


----------



## ratso (Sep 2, 2011)

How choked up is the ms 261? Is the muffler easily modified? When I got my 260 pro it was disappointing after a muffler mod and 20 tanks of fuel it turned out to be a great saw.


----------



## spike60 (Sep 2, 2011)

The 261 is a great saw, and there's no way anyone can use the word "mistake" in it's vicinity. Very smooth, well balanced, and just plain enjoyable to run.

I may ruffle some feathers though with my next comments. I understand how Stihl fans might like to think that the 261 has eclipsed the 346, but it just isn't so. And neither is "more torque". 

Got together with another member and we ran a 261 against two different 346's. 18" 3/8 on all three saws and we burried the bars in hardwood. All three saws had the same muff mod. Both Huskys outcut the Stihl. Somewhat decisively. 

Not intending to demean the stihl, and start the usual war of words, but this "raised the bar" stuff that's being put out just isn't reality, and I felt the need to respond to it despite the "incoming" that I'm sure I'm about to receive. 

Again keep in mind, when I got to run the 261 I said, "Wow, this is a nice saw. They really nailed it." But this "it's better than the 346" talk is Disneyland.

Let the counter attack begin.......:wink2:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 3, 2011)

Along those same lines Spike, which saw do you see remaining in my sig? They're both great saws, just as you say, but I simply prefer the 346


----------



## albert (Sep 3, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Along those same lines Spike, which saw do you see remaining in my sig? They're both great saws, just as you say, but I simply prefer the 346


 
Yeah, but you really chopped up that 261, I wouldn't of kept it either.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Sep 3, 2011)

The only thing that would ruin a saw is two things, Bad maintenance and or lack of a sharp chain. The 261 is like any tool if it is treated right and maintained right it will do the job. The 261 is a good saw for the 50CC class saw.


----------



## MacLaren (Sep 3, 2011)

HILLBILLYREDNEC said:


> The only thing that would ruin a saw is two things, Bad maintenance and or lack of a sharp chain. The 261 is like any tool if it is treated right and maintained right it will do the job. The 261 is a good saw for the 50CC class saw.


 
By george, I sure do agree with that!


----------



## indiansprings (Sep 3, 2011)

There's no reason to jump on you Spike just because you disagree, your not a brand basher, even though you don't sell Stihl's. My 261 has been re-tuned. I think in every brand you will find performance may very from individual saw to individual saw, most are pretty close. Either I've got a strong 261 or a mediocre 346, with the two I've got the 261 is for sure the stronger saw. Again nothing at all wrong with a 346xpne they are a great saw. It's prolly the only reason Stihl turned out a saw as good as they did, competition is a good thing! It would be a boring world if everyone used the same thing, saw diversity is a good thing.


----------



## spike60 (Sep 3, 2011)

indiansprings said:


> There's no reason to jump on you Spike just because you disagree, your not a brand basher, even though you don't sell Stihl's. My 261 has been re-tuned. I think in every brand you will find performance may very from individual saw to individual saw, most are pretty close. Either I've got a strong 261 or a mediocre 346, with the two I've got the 261 is for sure the stronger saw. Again nothing at all wrong with a 346xpne they are a great saw. It's prolly the only reason Stihl turned out a saw as good as they did, competition is a good thing! It would be a boring world if everyone used the same thing, saw diversity is a good thing.



Exactly. We always have to keep in mind that we're only comparing the specific examples that we have on hand, and results can vary. 

I jumped in with a different example because the narrative on the site with the 261 often seems to suggest that it has somehow surpassed the 346, and I don't feel that's accurate by any means.

Again, I thought the 261 was really nice, and I don't see how it would disappoint anyone who buys one.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 3, 2011)

The choise really depends on what kind of 50cc saw you are after, but I'd leave the Dolmars out of the discussion at this point......:smile2:


----------



## bigredd (Sep 3, 2011)

You did great on the $515 Out the Door price for a 261. Around here it's MSRP only (plus 9.25% sales tax) for anything Stihl, except for one dealer has an annual 2-day sale in October.

I just bought a new 346xp, but would have strongly considered a 261 for the price you paid. Have used the 346xp for a big job removing hack berry trees, and must say it really shines once the tree hits the ground.


----------



## deye223 (Sep 3, 2011)

ratso said:


> How choked up is the ms 261? Is the muffler easily modified? When I got my 260 pro it was disappointing after a muffler mod and 20 tanks of fuel it turned out to be a great saw.


 
i agree i just got a new 260 pro what pig, so i thought done a muffmod and tune 26 tanks later it go's like a cut cat


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Sep 3, 2011)

i do love my stihl saws,and i feel they are the best on the market. but with that said, i also think that there is not a bad choice in a 50cc pro saw on the market today. i would be happy to own/run any of them. i don't think a guy could make a bad choice in a 50cc pro saw right now.


----------



## walexa07 (Sep 3, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> You bought one of the very best 50cc saws money can buy. The only thing wrong with them is they are usually too lean from the factory. My dealer just had to replace the topend on one. The piston was all scored up and part of the exhaust skirt had actually broken away. Make sure you get it richened up ASAP!



If I remember correctly mine was bumping 14,200 new, richened up all the way, in warm weather. I felt for sure that it would have lean seized once cooler weather hit.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 3, 2011)

spike60 said:


> Exactly. We always have to keep in mind that we're only comparing the specific examples that we have on hand, and results can vary.
> 
> I jumped in with a different example because the narrative on the site with the 261 often seems to suggest that it has somehow surpassed the 346, and I don't feel that's accurate by any means.
> 
> Again, I thought the 261 was really nice, and I don't see how it would disappoint anyone who buys one.


 
I'm right with you Spike. I honestly can't say one saw is better than the other, or stronger than the other. They're both just that good. They're both very strong right out of the box. They both respond VERY well to mods. Both of mine were comparable after I finished modding them. I would say that Stihl has met the bar, not surpassed it.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 3, 2011)

walexa07 said:


> If I remember correctly mine was bumping 14,200 new, richened up all the way, in warm weather. I felt for sure that it would have lean seized once cooler weather hit.


 
The one that Stihlman441 has...even after modding the muffler, I still left it tuned to 13,800. It's a very strong example. I don't see why they're tuning these so lean when they're already a strato. Like I already mentioned, my dealer already had to replace a topend.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 3, 2011)

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> i do love my stihl saws,and i feel they are the best on the market. but with that said, i also think that there is not a bad choice in a 50cc pro saw on the market today. i would be happy to own/run any of them. i don't think a guy could make a bad choice in a 50cc pro saw right now.


 
At least not among the top brands - Husky, Jonsered and Stihl. I feel that Dolmar has messed it up in the 50cc class, at least partly due to the EPA........


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 3, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I'm right with you Spike. I honestly can't say one saw is better than the other, or stronger than the other. They're both just that good. They're both very strong right out of the box. They both respond VERY well to mods. Both of mine were comparable after I finished modding them. I would say that Stihl has met the bar, not surpassed it.


 
The rather obvious handling differences are a big deal big deal to me, but probably not to everyone on the planet!


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 3, 2011)

What handling differences are you referring to? I've never noticed in my use. They're both a dream to use for both limbing and bucking. What's not to like?


















:biggrin:


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE (Sep 3, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> At least not among the top brands - Husky, Jonsered and Stihl. I feel that Dolmar has messed it up in the 50cc class, at least partly due to the EPA........


i assume you are referring to the 5105? i would like to try it and also a 346. dolmars are getting tougher to find around here, i am told there is a good dealer close to where i work. i am working hard to close the deal on a new 346, as i found a new dealer only 7mi. from my house.


----------



## struggle (Sep 3, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The rather obvious handling differences are a big deal big deal to me, but probably not to everyone on the planet!



Oh ohh trouble trouble:sword:


----------



## albert (Sep 3, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> The one that Stihlman441 has...even after modding the muffler, I still left it tuned to 13,800. It's a very strong example. I don't see why they're tuning these so lean when they're already a strato. Like I already mentioned, my dealer already had to replace a topend.


 
For emission reasons I would guess. My take is that the strato saws tolerate being alittle lean compared to non strato's. My dealer's have told me that Stihl doesn't want any equiptment retuned when sold unless elevation is an issue. I wonder how many follow this. I would think they would have a very high failure rate on them. I remember reading about a MS441 on here how cut times didn't change much compared to how it was tuned. Also IIRC Brad had another 441 that was used for miiling that was tuned lean, but didn't fry, but the piston looked like it was pretty hot, but still ran great.


----------



## spike60 (Sep 4, 2011)

albert said:


> My take is that the strato saws tolerate being alittle lean compared to non strato's.


 
The key advantage is that they don't have to be as lean _because_ they are stratos. The clean air pulse that is ported in between the intake and exhaust charges is what's solving most of the problem there.


----------



## albert (Sep 4, 2011)

spike60 said:


> The key advantage is that they don't have to be as lean _because_ they are stratos. The clean air pulse that is ported in between the intake and exhaust charges is what's solving most of the problem there.


 
You are 100% correct Spike, but Stihl is/has been setting these saws on the lean side, from the factory. It might be because under the right conditions that any excess fuel may combine with the strato air in the exhaust port and muffler areas and burn there, causing more heat on the exhaust side of the engine. Remember the air pump set ups on cars and trucks were designed for just this purpose. Stihl knows where they are setting them, and I have been told by a few dealers and techs that Stihl doesn't want them adjusted richer. Do you think the strato saws can tolerate a leaner mixture due to a cooling effect of the stratos air charge? I have personly seen serveral stratos set lean and used several hours witth no apparent damage. A conventional saw set likewise, I'm sure would have toasted.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Sep 4, 2011)

So what happens when you increase the size of the exhaurst port on a 441 CM Tronic then,it adjusts itself but how lean do they run ? and you cant change it even if you wont to.:msp_scared:


----------



## albert (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't think the 441cm's run "too lean". If they did. they wouldn't have the torque that The have enough range in here controler to compensate for MM and porting AFAIK.


----------



## Floris (Sep 5, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The choise really depends on what kind of 50cc saw you are after, but I'd leave the Dolmars out of the discussion at this point......:smile2:


 
what is wrong with the dolmar? Do you refer to the 5105?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Sep 5, 2011)

The 441 CM Tronic doesn't run lean whatsoever, in fact almost too much at times, but it quickly fixes that it's self.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 5, 2011)

Floris said:


> what is wrong with the dolmar? Do you refer to the 5105?


 
Old and at least partly EPA-related story about engine failiure, that I don't really want to dig up again.

At this point, the changes that they had to make to the 5105 has made it a less interesting saw than the 5100S was when it came out. Then there are a less important issue with the air filtration.

My 5100S is fine though, but that one has been monitored closely with a tach all the time. 

On the more personal level, it doesn't handle well enough to follow me into the woods, and I'm sure it would be the same with a MS261.

To me, the NE346xp "owns" the 50cc class, because of the better handling and the snappy accelleration/trigger responce.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 5, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> The rather obvious handling differences are a big deal big deal to me, *but probably not to everyone on the planet!*





blsnelling said:


> What handling differences are you referring to? I've never noticed in my use. They're both a dream to use for both limbing and bucking. What's not to like?
> 
> :biggrin:



Read my post again!


----------



## Deererainman (Sep 22, 2014)

sensor419 said:


> I had read a lot of positive comments here about the Stihl 261 and liked the looks of it at the dealer so I went ahead and bought one ($515 out the door). Today I have read some comments here on AS about Stihl doing some cost savings on parts (like cylinders) that may have lowered the quality/durability of their saws. Did I make a mistake buying the 261? I could have gotten a Dolmar 5105 for $419 from a local dealer. I was just worried about lack of Dolmar dealers and wondering if the local dealer would be carrying Dolmar for the long run. What do you all think?


 
I've been looking at the 261 to replace my Mac 10-10.


----------

